# Getting Drunk alone...



## grace212 (Feb 10, 2013)

Basically im not an alcoholic and i dont depend on alcohol... but for over a year now id just buy a load of alcohol and drink it on my own and get drunk and this isnt like once a month id do it like twice a week .. i was just wondering if anyone else had this problem

It got so bad that my parents noticed


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah I used to do that. I kind of miss it. Twice a week is a bit concerning though.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

feel better OP


----------



## brandonmag (Jan 21, 2013)

what to do in your spare time  
if you think it's a problem, find something else to do ?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

mondemusa said:


> Basically im not an alcoholic and i dont depend on alcohol... but for over a year now id just buy a load of alcohol and drink it on my own and get drunk and this isnt like once a month id do it like twice a week .. i was just wondering if anyone else had this problem
> 
> It got so bad that my parents noticed


I've been doing that a long time since I could first bug alcohol

And doing so doesnt make u an alcoholic or everyone more than a hundred years ago would be.


----------



## grace212 (Feb 10, 2013)

brandonmag said:


> what to do in your spare time
> if you think it's a problem, find something else to do ?


study, but i used to have a job so id be working so wouldnt have time for it, i guess its just outta boredom


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

I used to do that but managed to quit a few years ago. It became a pretty bad addiction.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh, I'm also like that. I never was much of a drinker but now I only see my parents on weekends, and spend more time alone, so...I drink a shot or two, then another one, then another, and by the end of the day I'm drunk. I'm a student also though, looking for a part time job, not some terrible on-the-dole alcoholic, so I hope things will get better as soon as Ill be able to keep myself preoccupied again.


----------



## truesoul505 (Feb 13, 2013)

alcohol does not solve problems, it creates problems. health ,relationships, etc


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Jul 7, 2012)

Sometimes I do that. I know its a bad habit, but my life gets so boring.


----------

